
Without radical change in patent law, Android's ecosystem will die - eplanit
http://www.zdnet.com/without-radical-change-in-patent-law-androids-ecosystem-will-die-7000004311/
======
37prime
Sounds like the writer is ok if Samsung won the trial. Bad article from a bad
writer.

